# Tabellen - feste breite einstellen !



## mc-divx (16. August 2005)

moin, moin,

leider bin ich nicht der html experte und die sufu hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen.
schaut euch mal bitte das folgende bild an:

so sieht es im moment aus ... 

ich hätte gerne, daß alle tabellen die gleiche, feste breite haben - so sieht das ganze ziemlich be..scheiden aus. wie kann ich das am einfachsten realisieren ?

vielen dank

gruß

mc-divx


----------



## Slizzzer (16. August 2005)

Ich seh kein Bild hinter dem Link?! Breite einstellen mit with='' in Prozent oder Pixeln.
Gelegentlich kann es notwendig sein mittels durchsichtiger GIF's die Breite festzulegen.


----------



## thecamillo (16. August 2005)

Slizzzer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich seh kein Bild hinter dem Link?! Breite einstellen mit with='' in Prozent oder Pixeln.



Du meinst WIDTH="XXX %" oder WIDTH="XXX px"


----------



## Slizzzer (16. August 2005)

Jup! Aber der Link geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## mc-divx (16. August 2005)

hm ... der server scheint wohl heute etwas probleme zu machen.
hab das bild nochmal bereitgestellt

hier !


----------



## thecamillo (16. August 2005)

Du kannst deine Pics auch hier rein stellen so als kleiner Tip! Unten bei Dateien anhängen auf Anhänge verwalten klicken und hochladen!

LG thecamillo


----------



## neftarius (16. August 2005)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem -.- ich bin eigentlich kein Anfänger aber manchmal ...  naja. 
Jedenfalls bin ich grade dabei eine Seite zu schreiben die ein Forum beinhaltet- wie auch immer- ich habe ein Problem bei der post-Anzeige, da ich folgende Tabelle dafür benutzen will:

```
<table width="100%">
<tr>
<td height="19">[<<Username>>]</td>
<td rowspan="3">[<<Beitrag>>]</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td height="120">[<<Userbild>>]</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>unwichtig</td>
</tr>
</table>
```
 Wenn ich nun recht große Beiträge in der Beitrag- Spalte habe dann werden so wie die Beitrag-spalte auch die Username-spalte, Bild usw. höher (die Höhenänderung wird auf alle 3 linken Zellen aufgeteilt)... und naja der Browser ignoriert dann einfach meine Angaben (19 und 120) - ob da px hinter steht oder nicht ist egal.
Mein Ziel ist es dass die Zellen (Username und Userbild) ihre höhe behalten und dafür die untere Zelle höher wird (irgendeine Zelle muss ja grlßer werden).


----------



## IceStorm (17. August 2005)

Hatte vor ein paar Tagen das gleiche Problem. 
Habe es dann so gelöst, dass ich nicht rowspan verwende, sondern zwei ineinander verschachtelte Tabellen. 
Habs mal für deine Version geschrieben:


```
<table border="1" width="100%">
	<tr>
	<td width="200" valign="top">
		<table border="1" width="100%">
			<tr>
			<td height="19">Username</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
			<td height="120">Userbild</td>
			</tr>
		</table>
	</td>
	<td valign="top">Beitrag:
		<p>
		Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Aenean malesuada, eros id aliquam porta, purus lorem elementum neque, sit amet consequat nulla ante non felis. Quisque vel enim eu magna dignissim vehicula. Pellentesque consequat. Vestibulum mauris pede, vehicula at, eleifend eget, elementum nec, nunc. Integer cursus. Fusce ultrices est aliquet neque. Donec nibh augue, cursus eget, gravida eget, sollicitudin at, ligula. Proin adipiscing, lorem sed mattis sagittis, erat mi cursus odio, at tristique sem massa a enim. Cras urna. Curabitur a enim. Sed magna. Nam ultricies lorem. Aliquam vitae orci a diam mattis scelerisque. Fusce at odio. Curabitur gravida aliquet dolor. Quisque ac dui. Integer non wisi. Mauris tempor sapien sit amet odio. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. In hac habitasse platea dictumst.
		</p>
		<p>
		Nam diam turpis, fermentum eleifend, venenatis vel, ornare eget, nunc. Suspendisse mi. Etiam pellentesque neque euismod lorem. Morbi ac neque sed est sagittis dapibus. Aenean eu dolor nonummy mi vulputate blandit. Suspendisse potenti. Suspendisse scelerisque scelerisque tortor. Maecenas molestie lacinia urna. Donec lorem. Sed ultricies adipiscing augue. Mauris ultrices pulvinar dolor. Morbi facilisis, velit sed feugiat molestie, est lacus blandit ligula, at feugiat massa lorem sed lacus. Duis vulputate pellentesque ante. Curabitur lacus metus, interdum ut, blandit a, bibendum ullamcorper, lorem. Vestibulum id sem. Nam vehicula vestibulum lacus. Donec posuere. Nunc mauris. Etiam et erat. Sed felis.
		</p>
		<p>
		Sed ut leo. Proin congue, erat ac ullamcorper pretium, sem odio consectetuer sapien, id mattis quam lorem eget leo. Pellentesque vulputate pede id ipsum. Phasellus varius neque at neque. Morbi mauris. Phasellus felis mauris, vulputate sit amet, commodo non, hendrerit eget, sem. Morbi dui odio, interdum eu, sollicitudin eget, vehicula eget, lacus. Fusce pellentesque suscipit velit. Etiam id erat. Suspendisse vehicula aliquet lectus. Sed magna nisl, vulputate nec, cursus id, condimentum id, ipsum. Maecenas fermentum orci. Nullam a est vel magna pharetra aliquam. Nullam sit amet magna id mauris sodales mollis. In tincidunt quam non lorem.
		</p>
		<p>
		Donec vel lorem. Etiam est. Ut hendrerit condimentum arcu. Nunc nonummy tortor. Proin volutpat velit quis mi. Aenean vel wisi vitae mi sagittis posuere. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Maecenas accumsan nunc eu purus. Aliquam feugiat. Duis sed nibh. Donec ut erat in neque cursus rhoncus. Pellentesque pretium, dolor sit amet vestibulum scelerisque, erat nulla eleifend leo, eu auctor magna erat nec lorem. Nullam arcu.
		</p>
		<p>
		Proin justo ante, vestibulum ut, tincidunt vel, fermentum imperdiet, elit. Duis pharetra, dui id sodales ultrices, mauris odio consectetuer elit, ac bibendum ipsum nisl a ante. Suspendisse faucibus porta est. Vestibulum ornare erat at lectus. Nullam placerat sem a justo. In posuere. Praesent semper erat ut tellus. Donec eget tellus. Suspendisse facilisis molestie lacus. Maecenas dictum, risus et blandit placerat, magna mauris dapibus mauris, sed pretium ante nibh scelerisque lorem. Mauris risus lectus, faucibus quis, facilisis at, blandit et, lacus. Curabitur elit nisl, hendrerit sit amet, rhoncus ut, aliquet vitae, lectus. Vivamus iaculis scelerisque dolor. Nulla volutpat eros ut leo. Sed justo lacus, suscipit sed, lobortis eu, venenatis non, erat. Sed pede. Vivamus faucibus nulla in tellus. Donec nibh magna, fringilla a, pulvinar ut, convallis nec, quam.
		</p>
		<p>
		Vestibulum nibh. Donec fermentum, arcu sit amet euismod facilisis, erat leo interdum massa, a luctus libero ipsum ac lacus. Quisque consequat, magna vitae placerat porttitor, eros risus venenatis dui, at cursus dui orci in felis. Suspendisse semper. Suspendisse potenti. Proin cursus velit et wisi. Mauris at tortor nec metus vehicula rutrum. Sed non diam. Vivamus euismod orci sit amet arcu. Vivamus tempus nibh vitae ligula. Sed magna. Pellentesque aliquet. Vivamus tincidunt. Phasellus eu quam. Nullam feugiat molestie urna. Aenean eleifend. Donec eu risus at est ullamcorper pharetra. Praesent id elit id sem aliquet tempor.
		</p>
	</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## neftarius (18. August 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe allerdings geht das bei mir nicht so einfach :/ -aus design/layout technischen Gründen. Ich hatte ja auch schon übelegt einfach 2 Tabellen nebeneinander zu machen ... aber dann sahs nicht mehr so gut aus -.- .


----------



## IceStorm (19. August 2005)

was genau sieht dann nichtmehr gut aus? 
meine lösung sind auch nicht zwei tabellen nebeneinander sondern ineinander. Und mit ein paar weiteren Befehlen können sie aussehen wie eine einzige


----------

